# Kamas area antlerless elk?



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been trying to make it out and do a little scouting but time and weather haven't been helping much. Since the application period is coming up i need a little help making the decision. i've been torn between a few hunts near kamas. i'd like to just put in for 4032 Kamas and hunt both sides of the road for a much longer season but the odds are against me (0 points). Kamas, Oakley seems like it would provide more terrain choices in case it is another poor winter. elevations range from 6k to 11k there but i'm unsure of road access. on the Kamas, Francis side i will be archery hunting deer and have the bonus of scouting possible local elk that remain low through the summer. this area has less terrain and elevations are 7-9k and some atv road access. i'm not opposed to getting away from roads, as that's how i usually hunt.

it would seem that if i put in for 4032 (the odds are 1: 4.7 for 0 points) i wouldn't have a shot at either the oakley or francis hunts ( 1: 1.2 for 0 points) as a second choice. *Is that correct in the assumption that if there are more applicants that pick it in the 1st choice that there will be no second choice tags awarded?
*
as a backup i was considering something in the south slope or currant creek but i'm not sure there will be many leftover tags for those either.

Anyone care to post or PM some advice on picking a draw?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Your assumption is correct. All tags are given to highest point holders. Something you might consider: if you draw an anterless elk tag that has overlapping boundaries as your buck tag, you can actually take the cow during that hunt as well as during the normal cow tag season dates (as long as you use the weapon listed on your buck tag).

Don't know anything about the units you're looking at, but forum member quartz posted a link to his site that has a really good database of all the antlerless units. You can sort by many criteria, including draw success percentage, to find one that fits your preferences.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-bi...t-com-updated-2015-utah-antlerless-hunts.html


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Pick one and hope for the best. I have never drawn a kamas, Oakley, Francis tag as a 2nd choice. I have only drawn on 1st choice. Usually with 1 point. 

So I'd look into other units for 2nd choice potential.

Both sides of the of highway 150 are good for cow elk. No matter what time of year. Don't plan on using roads if you draw and hunt later. 

Good luck in the draw.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Plenty of elk in that area if you know where to look.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> Plenty of elk in that area if you know where to look.


i'll be doing some looking i hope. i ended up putting in on the oakley side for a slightly better chance at pulling the tag and for a greater range to roam around on. my archery deer and elk tags should help me get dialed in over there as well. i'm hoping my scouting and duck hunting partner will be back up and moving around by then. my 7yo lab lost use of all limbs just a few days ago. after several vet trips we've decided on the shotgun approach to treatment... Prednisone and antibiotics. we're hoping for the best.


----------

